# Need advice on portable saw mills



## chris8126 (Feb 1, 2008)

I have been trying to learn more about sawmills by looking on the internet and was wondering what other people have found out in their experience. I am interested in a hobby type mill, I could probably have someone saw my logs for me just interested in someday finding a mill to meet my needs and do it myself. I have looked at chainsaw mills and bandsaw. Are the chain saw mills capable of producing even boards.

Thanks,

Ross


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*Portable Mills*

Chris:
I come from a milling family, but watching a circular work and actually milling are two different things. I started personal miling with a chainsaw mill. I still have it, I bought it from Northern Tool for like %119 it's called the Alaskan Timber Mill. It works great for it's purpose but it is s--ooo much slower and out of tolerence than a quality band or circular mill. I bought a Timber King 1600 in January 08, and am always ready,willing and able to use it and it can't tell you how much easier and better it is compared to the chainsaw mill.

To answer your other question: There are dozens of choices when it comes to production level mills and milling. They have small stationary and a limited portable styles which are the least expensive. Most are not designed for easy transport. Than theres the mill on wheels that has little or no assitive devices, meaning lots of Grunt. I Grunted alot when I was 18-22 yo so I cant do it well any more meaning I have a portable mill with larger motor, cutting head, deck with hydraulic log loader, turner and cutting head control. I Love it to death and it works incredibly well!

Now the bad news: None are cheap!!! Expect to pay a minimum of $2000 - 3000, for the most basic labor intensive, $ 4000-6000, for the level that begins to be portable, still lots of grunt work. At $5000-7500 you can get into a decent portable with little frilss etc..., when you get into the $10,000-15000, you aree getting into much bigger decks and motors totally portable and some limited hydraulic functions. Once you get to $20,000-50,000, we're talking, strictly high production with most and/or all accessories.

I got an incredible deal on my 1600, and I couldn't be happier. The only reason I bought so high, is because I checked out smaller mills and they could have easily worked for us but I just can't lift and roll big logs and braches anymore. I was seriously considering the biggest Norwood mill through Nortern Tool as it had the most power for any saw n the class, 20-25 HP vs 10-16 HP and it would accomodate length increases in 2 or 4 ft sections, meaning the potential was endlesss. If your serious about the milling, i'd suggest you sit down and figure out if and what size mill it is you can manage or to maybe look in your area (which I don't see where your at) for a sawyer who could meet your need for fresh/local wood. If you check with Daren on this site, he can provide you with a list of potential Sawyers in your area. Good Luck and your in the right place:thumbsup:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is my $.02. I bought a "hobby mill" in 2004. I was already self employed and that hobby turned into a full time job...so be careful what you wish for .
I don't know anything about chainsaw mills, just what I have heard (a lot of work, low production. They do make good boards, just not many of them for the labor involved) so all my comments are about small bandmills.
One thing most looking for mills don't think about (I didn't) are the other factors involved in making lumber. 
Moving logs, logs are heavy if you are going to do more than just a few you are going to need something to move them with if you don't already have it (tractor, skidsteer). You may think no problem I can muscle what I have...problem is once you have a mill logs just start showing up out of the blue :huh:. They come on car trailers and everything else.
Storing lumber, just a few logs take up quite abit of space and time to dry. A bunch of logs take up a bunch of space.
Log waste, if you heat with wood that helps but the mill slab can really pile up.
I am sure there are more, those are just off the top of my head. Log moving equipment being the biggy.

All your major mill manufacturers seem to have decent quality entry level mills. I have a http://www.taschmid.com/ .You pretty much got the run down on price in the previous post. One thing now that I have owned a mill I can say. When I was looking I thought I had to have new. Now if I was looking I would buy used without much worry. Your small manual mills there is just not too many things that _can_ go wrong with them. The bigger machines with hydraulics/electronics take a little more educated shopper as far as what to look for.

If you are looking for a sawyer to mill some logs for you here is a link, maybe you can find someone local. http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_a9976cb4/wp_a9976cb4.html

Some (most ?) will tell you buy all the mill you can afford, if not you will be mill shopping for a bigger one soon. I will disagree there. I bought a small sturdy mill and am still satisfied with it. No doubt I could do higher production with less work with an upgrade. But the flip side of that (and why you can pick up a used mill pretty cheap) is guys jump in for "all they can afford" without any knowledge of wood and milling. They are stuck with piles of lumber they can't sell like they had planned because they do not know the market and are right back out of business. 

You didn't say anything about selling wood, just sawing for yourself. But more often than not if you own a mill lumber sales go along with it (or some custom sawing) to pay our overhead. Even a little $5K mill will take awhile to pay for itself in "personal lumber". You are better off paying to have logs sawn by a pro in that case. It takes the learning curve (which can be steep and expensive) out of sawmilling. Drop the logs off and pick up lumber for a fraction of retail.

Whatever you do, good luck and be careful :thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

The next time you have a few logs to saw, take them to a mill, or have a portable come by, and see first hand if this trips your trigger. A bandmill would be the first choice, a chainsaw mill would not be on my list, and a circle mill if you really want the bad boy. Watch on eBay in the business/industrial listings using the search word "sawmill" and "saw mill" and depending on where you are, you might find a bargain.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Ross,
The previous posts contain a lot of golden wisdom that would be wise to take to heart.

I would like to add to take your time and decide this on the basis of need vs the precieved coolness factor of owning your own mill. Taking your time will make the decision clearer and gives time for bargins to turn up. It also gives you time to spot where your needs and the capabilities/limitations of a particular mill meet.

Will you be harvesting your own trees or obtaining logs from elsewhere? What are the upper limits on diameters (including butt swell) and lengths?


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I couldn't resist after seeing this one on eBay:http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-IRELAND...ryZ61788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I love circle mills, and while I am seriously considering selling mine, here is another example of what I really love, the machinery......it is a stronger addiction them woodworking.

Here is one to consider if you are really into doing it yourself!http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Sawmil...ryZ61788QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ross, throw out all the advice you have been given and buy the mill you want to buy and get it over with, since that's most likely what you are going to do anyway. :laughing:


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Joasis:

That is one beautiful specimen of a Circular Mill. Bet it's Civivl War era:laughing::laughing: Actually it looks alot like what I saw growing up, the old farmers/ranchers would have those mounted on trailers for hauling out to the bush to cut lumber for barns, fences etc ... . A tractor a humongous belt and the dust would fly!! They were and probably still are worth their weight in good Harwoods. They also will generally handle bigger/badder lumber. I certainly can't cut 40 ft ridge beams out of Swamp,Bur Red Oaks with my modern mill. Even if I could manage the length I'm not so confident that I could maintain the quality day after day as those mills could and can. Back in those days a person only had a couple of choices, haul your wood to the local mill/lumberyard, own or have access to a portable like what you show on e-bay or get out the axes and knives and exhaust yourself frequently for days! I have such great respect for those MEN who chose or were forced to rely on their hands and backs to eek out a living or to simply survive. I lived that way way up north when a MUCH younger man and I know it would kill me now.


Texas, I think absolutely right if he's bit he will do whatever his heart/head leads him to do!! One thing for sure he will either Love to mill or he won't. I've yet to meet anyone who has access to a Timber Mill that either eat,sleeps and breathes making beautiful lumber or just doesn't have the time for it. Here's hoping i'll spend the rest of my days able to do proper justice to the trees I'm blessed to work!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those circular mills look alot like the mill my grandfather had. I remember the carriage rotted out and he took an old truck frame and built his "new" carriage on it. Had an old Allis motor with pistons bigger than oil cans. When he couldn't find parts anymore He bought a "new" 1960's International engine. Had to change the pulley on the motor because it couldn't cut the biggest logs. had to gear it down. I found some carbide teeth for the inserts a couple of weeks ago. 
David


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I grew up with a shop made circle mill...and then several years ago, bought a Meadows #1....such a leap forward with a hydraulic log turner and sawdust blower, plus not needing a pit, plus having knees (the shop made mill didn't have them)...it will spoil you back to circle milling....and this one can be moved pretty easily. My reason for thinking about selling it is simply when I have time to mill, it is only for a log or 2, not an all day run...and it is a pain to keep the big engine maintained.


----------

